# Need homemade gooseneck trailer pics



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Got a good heavy 5th camper frame and plan to build a deck over out of it need some ideas. What do you guys have?wesport


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

If it's just your standard 5th wheel frame with 5 or 6 lug axles it's going to be built pretty light compared to even a 14k deck over gooseneck and will be no where close to a 20k+ trailer.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Only looking for 10-12k so I don't need to license combination.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I am all for you making a trailer.... Just want to add my .02. Don't bother if you are going to convert a Lippert brand 5th wheel trailer. Lipperts could barley hold the campers that were put on them. If its an older trailer, say a Valley brand trailer... Your good. From my experience many years as a fifth wheel owner/forum member.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have only seen a few decent homemade trailers. When I was looking for my gooseneck I went to look at a few "custom" trailers. They were cobbled up pieces of junk. It takes a lot of work to make a good trailer. Might want to just wait and look for a good deal on one that is already made. That is what I would do.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

But it's hard to pass up free and the guy is giving me the frame after he strips it.....


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

fireboy5722;1656516 said:


> But it's hard to pass up free and the guy is giving me the frame after he strips it.....


Sometimes getting something really cheap or free seems like a good way to save money but ends up costing you more in the end. With the cost of steel, wood and anything else you will need to convert the camper frame, I bet you could find a decent gooseneck for close or less than you will have in the camper frame. Not to mention a ton of your time. I would still take the camper frame and take it to the scrap yard and put that money towards a trailer. You might even be able to sell the camper frame for more than scrap price to someone.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Camper trailers use the structure of the camper body for strength and rigidity. Once you strip the camper they flex and twist. Not a good basis for a flatbed equipment trailer.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Have seen it done many times. About the only thing a converted camper trailer is OK for is hauling a couple ATV's. Don't waste your time...especially if you plan on putting 12k on it.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

I looked at building a gooseneck trailer last year. I have the shop set up to do it, great prices from steel suppliers, and the skilled labor to put it together and it was STILL cheaper to buy one than to build one.

Camper trailer frames are weakness. No way you will put 10k on one and have it live. For safety's sake, please forget that idea.


----------



## Plow_king (Nov 2, 2006)

if its free take it and scrap it and put the $$ towards a real one.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

OldSchoolPSD;1656559 said:


> I looked at building a gooseneck trailer last year. I have the shop set up to do it, great prices from steel suppliers, and the skilled labor to put it together and it was STILL cheaper to buy one than to build one.


been there done that, people come in all the time asking about building a trailer cheaper than tractor supply they're not great trailers but still as you said can't by the materials for that money.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Not trying to rain on your parade but its just not worth it... I tried it ended up scrapping it


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)




----------

